# Seguimento Oceânia 2019



## Orion (25 Jan 2019 às 16:38)

*Victoria braces for hottest day since 46.6 degrees on Black Saturday *


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 21:44)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2019 às 19:25)

Um time-lapse impressionante que mostra a evolução das cheias na Austrália durante uma semana (30/jan. - 05/fev.).


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2019 às 10:23)

Resumo do evento  http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/rainfall/


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 11:31)

*"Temos morte e devastação a todo momento": o massacre de inundação do gado de Queensland*
Gado morto pelas águas da inundação em Queensland, Austrália em fevereiro de 2019. Foto por Jacqueline Curley. Foto: Jacqueline Curley
Quase da noite para o dia, passamos da seca para uma zona de desastre de inundação. Há cangurus mortos em árvores, pássaros afogados em montes de lama e nossa amada família bovina morreu em pilhas amontoadas

por Jacqueline Curley e Kate Hunter

Ter 12 fev 2019 23.28 GMTÚltima modificação em Qua 13 Fev 2019 08.27 GMT


Depois do que só pode ser descrito como um massacre ambiental de proporções gigantescas em todo o noroeste de Queensland , o povo deste país está de coração partido.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-turn-the-flood-massacre-of-queensland-cattle


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Fev 2019 às 09:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 22:33)




----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2019 às 19:02)

O modelo indígena parece ser uma boa trampa.

Na zona estimada do _landfall_, em termos de histórico, há 2 ciclones semelhantes  O Sandy de 1985 (resumo) e o Kathy de 1984 (resumo).

Choveu pouco durante a semana passada na zona e até ao final do passado mês havia uma seca significativa nas redondezas.

A maior parte da precipitação deverá ficar no Golfo mas algumas localidade na península do Cabo York poderão receber quantidades massivas de chuva, como por exemplo Weipa.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2019 às 19:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 14:54)

*O Ciclone Trevor fez hoje landfall com categoria 3*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 15:00)

*Ciclone Veronica em aproximação da costa norte Australiana*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 19:07)

*Ciclone Veronica perto de fazer landfall*

23/1730 UTC 19.8S 117.3E T6.5/6.5 VERONICA -- Southeast Indian

UW-CIMMS ADT:

CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
6.1 / 936.9mb/117.4kt

Final T# Adj T# Raw T# 
6.1 6.4 6.4


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 20:28)

*O Ciclone Veronica à esquerda praticamente parado em cima da costa e o ex-ciclone Trevor à direita em progressão em terra...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2019 às 22:36)

*O Ciclone Veronica continua parado em cima da costa...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2019 às 22:49)

Consequências dos dois ciclones nos territórios do norte da Austrália...

*Twin cyclones force largest evacuation since Cyclone Tracey in 1974*
*https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...rgest-evacuation-since-cyclone-tracey-in-1974*


*Tropical Cyclone Veronica weakens after battering the Pilbara*


*The Pilbara coast has been smashed by torrential rain and dangerous winds as severe tropical cyclone Veronica inched through the region on Sunday.*

*Flooding had been reported during the afternoon, with sustained destructive winds near the storm's centre recorded at 150km/h with gusts to 205km/h.*
*https://www.smh.com.au/national/red...-approaches-the-wa-coast-20190323-p516tt.html*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 09:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2019 às 13:57)

*Três mortos, vários desaparecidos e 150 casas destruídas por incêndios na Austrália*
MadreMedia / Lusa
9 nov 2019 12:13

Os ventos fortes que se fazem sentir na região estão a dificultar o combate aos mais de 70 incêndios que deflagraram em Nova Gales do Sul, o estado mais populoso da Austrália, e que estão a ser combatidos por mais de 1.500 bombeiros.

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...0-casas-destruidas-por-incendios-na-australia


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2019 às 10:09)

http://satview.bom.gov.au/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 15:09)

*"Carol Sparks, the mayor of Glen Innes, said on Sunday that the town's residents were traumatised.*

"The fire was as high as 20 ft [6m] and raging with 80 km/h [50 mph] winds," she told Australian broadcaster ABC. "It was absolutely horrific for the people that were impacted.""

"Temperatures are expected to reach 37C [98.6°F] in the city on Tuesday. Conditions are expected to be worse than on Friday, when the firestorms began tearing through parts of eastern Australia."


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 15:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 18:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 23:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 23:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2019 às 20:24)

*Dezenas de incêndios atingem a Austrália e o fogo aproxima-se de Sydney*
Dezenas de incêndios intensificaram-se esta terça-feira devido aos ventos fortes, às temperaturas altas e à vegetação seca, chegando aos subúrbios de Sydney, a maior cidade da Austrália e onde vivem mais de cinco milhões de pessoas. Os incêndios florestais que atingiram esta terça-feira a região estavam a alguns quilómetros do centro de Sydney, capital do estado de Nova Gales do Sul, no sudeste da Austrália.

Os bombeiros pulverizaram árvores e casas com produtos especiais para o controlo do fogo num subúrbio ao norte da cidade. Dois incêndios que ocorreram em Turramurra, a cerca de 15 quilómetros ao norte de Sydney, devastaram uma floresta de eucalipto num parque florestal e atingiram casas, mas já foram finalmente dominados.

Esta cidade ficou cercada por uma densa nuvem de fumo, enquanto casas, veículos e estradas estavam cobertos de um produto vermelho para controlar o fogo. “As brasas que flutuavam no ar provocaram incêndios em frente das casas”, disse à agência de notícias AFP Nigel Lush, um morador local. Segundo o testemunho de Julia Gretton-Roberts, outra moradora, o incêndio espalhou-se muito rapidamente.

Andrew Connon, bombeiro, disse à AFP que várias casas foram ameaçadas, mas que a pulverização do produto retardante de fogo ajudou a limitar as ameaças aos imóveis. Milhares de bombeiros haviam sido destacados preventivamente nos estados de Queensland e Nova Gales do Sul devido a condições meteorológicas consideradas “catastróficas” e “fora do comum”.

No entanto, não conseguiram impedir que vários incêndios ocorressem no perímetro de contenção. Desde sexta-feira, incêndios na costa leste da Austrália já mataram três pessoas, destruíram mais de 150 casas e forçaram milhares a fugir.


Temperaturas de até 40 graus e ventos de 60 quilómetros por hora eram esperados esta terça-feira na costa leste da Austrália. Segundo especialistas, a combinação desses elementos (ventos, alta temperatura e vegetação seca), muito favorável aos incêndios florestais, é a pior já registada.

Os ventos que sopram de oeste para leste e a intensa seca que afeta a vegetação provavelmente espalharão incêndios nas regiões povoadas da costa.

Estes incêndios ocorrem todos os anos no continente insular durante a primavera e o verão na Austrália.

Este ano, a temporada de incêndios está a ser particularmente precoce e violenta e pode ser uma das piores já vividas.
https://observador.pt/2019/11/12/de...m-a-australia-e-o-fogo-aproxima-se-de-sydney/


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 19:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 19:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2019 às 15:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 18:37)

*6000Km de frente activa!!! *


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2019 às 20:06)

Algures na Austrália...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 21:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2019 às 01:14)




----------



## GSM2046 (2 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

*On the first day of summer parts of NSW (Australia) were blanketed in snow, while others experienced severe fire danger as the state battled both extremes*
https://10daily.com.au/news/austral...show-the-insanity-of-nsw-weather-atm-20191202






*
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 10:10)

*Parts of Oakford and Forrestdale destroyed in a matter of hours.. Ongoing hotest opening Summer day in Perth in recorded history.…

Evacuation orders in place.…*

*Revealed: 'monumental' NSW bushfires have burnt 20% of Blue Mountains world heritage area

More than 10% of forest in NSW national parks destroyed by fire this
season, with the damage to Gondwana rainforest a ‘global tragedy’*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 10:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 13:34)

*1000Km de frente de fogo em imagem de satélite... *


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 15:01)

*Inferno!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 21:15)

*Situação muito complicada na área de Sydney com fogo considerado explosivo...  

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 21:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 23:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 11:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2019 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 14:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 11:56)

*Já não é só Sydney...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 11:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 10:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 18:46)




----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2019 às 15:36)

Está previsto que amanhã o calor seja ainda mais intenso.

Os recordes históricos são estes e podem vir a ser quebrados:






Severe Weather Europe


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 15:42)

E com estas temperaturas record os fogos continuam...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:29)

*Ring of fire: Australian state declares emergency as wildfires approach Sydney

Entretanto mais 40 casas arderam esta noite enquanto os fogos ameaçam juntar-se e aproximar-se de Sydney ...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:29)




----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2019 às 23:05)

Hoje:





Aparentemente, o calor amanhã ainda deverá intensificar-se, principalmente nas áreas mais fustigadas pelos incêndios.

Severe Weather Europe


----------



## rozzo (19 Dez 2019 às 23:14)

Incrível mesmo. E atenção que se calhar são meio duvidosos os recordes antigos. É bastante estranho serem de há tantas décadas atrás. Provavelmente alguns serão de medições não muito fiáveis...

Que inferno! E pelas previsões para a semana novo round... 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 11:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 15:04)




----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2019 às 17:58)

que estranho estar calor na Australia no verão, este tipo de noticias são iguais as do Trump quando nega  dizendo que esta a nevar, por mais que se diga que estes eventos se possam ligar ao aquecimento a demagogia vence.


rozzo disse:


> Incrível mesmo. E atenção que se calhar são meio duvidosos os recordes antigos. É bastante estranho serem de há tantas décadas atrás. Provavelmente alguns serão de medições não muito fiáveis...
> 
> Que inferno! E pelas previsões para a semana novo round...
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Ok mas as mesma são utilizadas quando dá jeito para a malta do aquecimento


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2019 às 18:14)

camrov8 disse:


> que estranho estar calor na Australia no verão, este tipo de noticias são iguais as do Trump quando nega  dizendo que esta a nevar, por mais que se diga que estes eventos se possam ligar ao aquecimento a demagogia vence.
> 
> Ok mas as mesma são utilizadas quando dá jeito para a malta do aquecimento


Que eu saiba isto é um tópico de seguimento. Foram registadas temperaturas a rondar os 50ºC em vários locais da Austrália, portanto, acho que é digno de registo e não deixa de ser impressionante. Não entendi esse comentário até porque ninguém aqui falou que era estranho isso acontecer. Aliás, nem se falou no aquecimento global...


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Que eu saiba isto é um tópico de seguimento. Foram registadas temperaturas a rondar os 50ºC em vários locais da Austrália, portanto, acho que é digno de registo e não deixa de ser impressionante. Não entendi esse comentário até porque ninguém aqui falou que era estranho isso acontecer. Aliás, nem se falou no aquecimento global...


aceito a reprimenda mas quando se usa um tweet com   #ClimateEmergency achei justo comentar. A maior parte da Australia é deserto por isso fazer calor no Verão nada de novo e records vão ser sempre batidos em diferentes locais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:34)

camrov8 disse:


> aceito a reprimenda mas quando se usa um tweet com   #ClimateEmergency achei justo comentar. A maior parte da Australia é deserto por isso fazer calor no Verão nada de novo e records vão ser sempre batidos em diferentes locais.


Eu sei que não gostas do que eu posto nem do aquecimento global... *AZAR O TEU!*


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2019 às 18:39)

camrov8 disse:


> aceito a reprimenda mas quando se usa um tweet com   #ClimateEmergency achei justo comentar. A maior parte da Australia é deserto por isso fazer calor no Verão nada de novo e records vão ser sempre batidos em diferentes locais.


Mais uma vez, as consequências do Aquecimento Global não é só bater recordes de valores temperaturas, mas também recordes de número de dias em que estas temperaturas se registam. Tens noção do que é ter quase 50ºC durante praticamente uma semana? Parece-me que não. Se isto fosse assim tão normal, aquela espécie de pássaro existente na foto, não estaria lá. Já agora, pelo o que tenho visto, estas temperaturas não se estão a registar no deserto propriamente dito.
Não se pode mudar o pensamento das pessoas, mas já enjoa utilizarem tudo para tentar negar o AG.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais uma vez, as consequências Aquecimento Global não é só bater recordes de valores temperaturas, mas também recordes de número de dias em que estas temperaturas se registam. Tens noção do que é ter quase 50ºC durante praticamente uma semana? Parece-me que não. Se isto fosse assim tão normal, aquela espécie de pássaro existente na foto, não estaria lá. Já agora, pelo o que tenho visto, estas temperaturas não se estão a registar no deserto propriamente dito.
> Não se pode mudar o pensamento das pessoas, mas já enjoa utilizarem tudo para tentar negar o AG.


Não vale a pena perderes tempo...


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais uma vez, as consequências do Aquecimento Global não é só bater recordes de valores temperaturas, mas também recordes de número de dias em que estas temperaturas se registam. Tens noção do que é ter quase 50ºC durante praticamente uma semana? Parece-me que não. Se isto fosse assim tão normal, aquela espécie de pássaro existente na foto, não estaria lá. Já agora, pelo o que tenho visto, estas temperaturas não se estão a registar no deserto propriamente dito.
> Não se pode mudar o pensamento das pessoas, mas já enjoa utilizarem tudo para tentar negar o AG.


também enjoa utilizar tudo que acontece para o referir muitas vezes fazendo o mesmo que os negacionistas  ,e já dei pela  falta de isenção neste tópico  ninguém fala se se usam tweets entre outros com alusão ao aquecimento, alguém comenta isso e cai o carmo e a trindade, já agora diz lá onde nego as alterações climaticas


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não vale a pena perderes tempo...


pois não so porque alguém não esta alinhado com as vossas ideias é logo proscrito


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 19:04)

camrov8 disse:


> pois não so porque alguém não esta alinhado com as vossas ideias é logo proscrito


Nem sequer queres aprender... já várias pessoas quiseram explicar-te mas tu recusas-te aprender. De facto não vale a pena. O teu Trumpismo cega-te!


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nem sequer queres aprender... já várias pessoas quiseram explicar-te mas tu recusas-te aprender. De facto não vale a pena. O teu Trumpismo cega-te!


Trumpismo onde foste tirar essa ora mostra lá onde apoio esse homem, es cego nem consegues nem tentas ver as coisas da mesma maneira digo recusas a ver o óbvio cego pelo teu Gretismo  como já disse o planeta esta a aquecer há 18 mil anos mas ui agora é que é dramático, já perguntei e so um se deu ao trabalho de responder, então que clima é o certo, o de a 40, 100 ou mil anos porque aposto que não existe sequer um padrão que se aguente mais de um século


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 19:14)

camrov8 disse:


> Trumpismo onde foste tirar essa ora mostra lá onde apoio esse homem, es cego nem consegues nem tentas ver as coisas da mesma maneira digo recusas a ver o óbvio cego pelo teu Gretismo  como já disse o planeta esta a aquecer há 18 mil anos mas ui agora é que é dramático, já perguntei e so um se deu ao trabalho de responder, então que clima é o certo, o de a 40, 100 ou mil anos porque aposto que não existe sequer um padrão que se aguente mais de um século


Tu és só ridículo! Mais um para a ban list!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2019 às 19:14)

camrov8 disse:


> também enjoa utilizar tudo que acontece para o referir muitas vezes fazendo o mesmo que os negacionistas  ,e já dei pela  falta de isenção neste tópico  ninguém fala se se usam tweets entre outros com alusão ao aquecimento, alguém comenta isso e cai o carmo e a trindade, já agora diz lá onde nego as alterações climaticas


Não faço ideia se negas ou deixas de negar, muito sinceramente porque tão depressa dizes uma coisa, como outra. Assunto encerrado da minha parte porque não vale mesmo a pena. 
Fim do off-topic.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2019 às 19:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Não faço ideia se negas ou deixas de negar, muito sinceramente porque tão depressa dizes uma coisa, como outra. Assunto encerrado da minha parte porque não vale mesmo a pena.
> Fim do off-topic.


queres fechar o off topic  mas diz onde me contradigo


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2019 às 20:19)

camrov8 disse:


> que estranho estar calor na Australia no verão, este tipo de noticias são iguais as do Trump quando nega dizendo que esta a nevar, por mais que se diga que estes eventos se possam ligar ao aquecimento a demagogia vence.





camrov8 disse:


> A maior parte da Australia é deserto por isso fazer calor no Verão nada de novo e records vão ser sempre batidos em diferentes locais.



Claramente não fazes a mínima acerca do que estás a opinar.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2019 às 20:27)

Orion disse:


> Claramente não fazes a mínima acerca do que estás a opinar.


mas diz la o que estou a opinar que esta errado, para passar a fazer ideia


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2019 às 20:28)

camrov8 disse:


> mas diz la o que estou a opinar que esta errado, para passar a fazer ideia



Calma. Estava a estruturar a publicação 

---

Inverno e primavera miseráveis num país vulnerável a secas só podia dar asneira.







As seguintes imagens devem atualizar-se automaticamente.











2019 vai ser mesmo mau.


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2019 às 20:30)

Tudo o que anteriormente publiquei pode ser encontrado aqui  http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/maps/


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2019 às 21:04)

Poucos IMs têm tantos dados publicamente disponíveis. É um luxo. 

Lá, como cá, mais aquecimento equivale a mais bloqueios.


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2019 às 21:14)

Não vou encher o tópico com mais imagens. As condições na Nova Gales do Sul, onde estão a ocorrer os incêndios mais severos, podem ser encontradas aqui  http://www.bom.gov.au/jsp/awap/rain...latest&step=0&map=totals&period=daily&area=ns

Basta mudar a variável à esquerda e mudar a área em cima (Australia  New South Wales/ACT).


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2019 às 21:21)

Os incêndios podem ser acompanhados aqui  https://www.rfs.nsw.gov.au/fire-information/fires-near-me


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2019 às 13:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2019 às 13:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2019 às 20:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 20:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 13:56)

*Calamidade de proporções inimagináveis! *


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 10:31)

*Thousands of tourists who refused to leave East Gippsland are now TRAPPED as their only escape route is closed and 'life-threatening' bushfires near - as fire chief warns it's too late to leave*

Tourists were urged to leave East Gippsland immediately due to catastrophic fire danger on Monday

Those who didn't leave by 9am were told to stay behind as catastrophic bushfires spread across the region

Fire ban is in place across Victoria as temperatures soar into the 40s and extreme fire ratings in most regions

There were ten emergency warnings across the East Gippsland region by Monday afternoon 

Dangerous fire weather and poor air quality is forecast for NSW, while catastrophic conditions return to SA ......

...... Holidaymakers refusing to leave a popular part of Victoria face being trapped by fires after authorities shut a highway and issued ten emergency warnings.

* About 30,000 tourists as well as 45,000 locals were told to leave the East Gippsland region on Sunday in what would be one of the biggest mass evacuations in Australia's history.  *

An emergency warning, the highest possible alert, was issued for a blaze west of Goongerah, in East Gippsland, on Monday afternoon and an evacuation order remains in place.

Another emergency warning also was issued on Monday afternoon for a fire burning 13km from Walwa in the northeast, near the NSW border.

More: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...WwjMDu_iVUUvgMGuuSCXDHn4HgM2NhWjpTKDLNRtOOPSA


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 10:32)




----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2019 às 10:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 10:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 10:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 14:25)




----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Dez 2019 às 16:15)

*Tasmania set for heatwave culminating in predicted lightning storm*
By Alison Costelloe
Posted Sat at 1:21am



*PHOTO:* Some parts of Tasmania will climb into the 40s on Monday. (ABC Open: Andrew)
*RELATED STORY:* In 1896, 435 people died in a heatwave. Here's why you can't compare it to today
*RELATED STORY:* Fire burns Melbourne buildings, out-of-control blazes threaten lives in state's west
*RELATED STORY:* When Brisbane got too hot, Desmond and Linda moved to Australia's 'last climate refuge'
*RELATED STORY:* Why Tasmania's sun feels harsher in summer
As a heatwave bears down on Australia's southernmost state, mainlanders who've been enduring extreme temperatures for the past few weeks may think the predictions don't sound too bad.

*Key points:*

Tasmania's severe heatwave is due to culminate on Monday night with lightning which could start fires
The heatwave is being dragged from mainland Australia by an approaching cold front
Severe heatwaves are less frequent in Tasmania and can put vulnerable people such as the elderly at risk


Some states have recorded prolonged stints in the mid-40s in recent weeks, and Australia experienced its hottest day on record earlier this month.

But when it comes to heat, it's all relative.

Over the next three days, the mercury in Tasmania will climb into the 30s and then soar towards 40 degrees Celsius or higher on Monday.

The heatwave is being dragged from mainland Australia by an approaching cold front.

The state's hot weather is expected to culminate on Monday night in a statewide lightning spectacle, a phenomenon now mostly feared for its propensity to spark bushfires.

*YOUTUBE:* Understanding heatwaves BOM video


But as the Bureau of Meteorology's (BOM) Alex Melitsis explains, there isn't a particular temperature which has to be surpassed to declare a heatwave.

A heatwave is a period of three days or more when the maximum and minimum temperatures are unusually high for the location.

"It depends on the general climate of the place as well as the recent temperatures," Mr Melitsis said.

"We're more acclimatised to the lower temperatures so a hotter day here really has a big impact on us."

Temperatures that meet the criteria for a heatwave at the end of summer will also generally be hotter than the temperatures that meet the criteria for a heatwave at the beginning.




Bureau of Meteorology, Tasmania

✔@BOM_Tas
https://twitter.com/BOM_Tas/status/1210385701935685632

Much of Tasmania is expected to experience severe #heatwave conditions during Saturday, Sunday and Monday as extreme heat builds over the state and temperatures rise into the low-to-mid 30s for inland areas. Keep up to date : http://www.bom.gov.au/tas/forecasts#tasmania #weather #forecast





20
2:23 AM - Dec 27, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

18 people are talking about this





The BOM categorises heatwaves three ways — low-intensity, severe and extreme.

*Be prepared for the heat*



Heatwaves kill far more people than other natural disasters. ABC Emergency has a checklist of things you can do to be ready.


Low-intensity heatwaves are the most common and people generally cope with them.

Severe heatwaves are less frequent and put more vulnerable people, such as the elderly, at risk.

The heatwave hitting Tasmania, which is also affecting the mainland, is in the severe and low-intensity range.

Extreme heatwaves are rare and put everybody at risk, even the healthy.

In the last 200 years, according to the BOM, severe and extreme heatwaves have cost more lives than any other natural hazard in Australia.

*Tasmania's midlands, north hit harder*
This weekend, the more intense heat will be felt in inland areas like Tasmania's Midlands, Upper Derwent Valley and Central Plateau, with a high fire danger and temperatures in the mid-30s expected.

"The Upper Derwent Valley and places like Campania and Richmond might see temperatures approaching 39. We may even see some areas hit 40 degrees," Mr Melitsis said.

While Hobart is headed for a sweltering 38C, Launceston residents could be in for more gruelling conditions.



*PHOTO:* The crowd at this year's Falls Festival in Marion Bay is set to endure top temperatures in the 40s. (Facebook: Viridian Photos)


"Hobart is spared, I suppose, in that we're seeing some warm temperatures and then one massive spike," said Mr Melitsis.

"But places like Launceston will see temperatures into the 30s for three days, which is really quite remarkable."

Monday's lightning show is expected to be accompanied by some rainfall.

"However, any lightning over the really dry parts of the east and north is concerning," Mr Melitsis said.

There is a total fire ban in place for much of the state until 2:00am on Tuesday, after which cooler conditions are expected with average temperatures of around 23 degrees for January.



*PHOTO:* Lightning strikes were blamed for many of the fires which tore across the Tasmanian landscape in January. (Supplied: Nelle Degrassi)


*Topics:* weather, climate-change, environment, tas, hobart-7000, launceston-7250

Contact Alison Costelloe

*More *stories from Tasmania

Fonte: https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12-28/heatwave-bearing-down-on-tasmania/11829112


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 21:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 21:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 22:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 23:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 23:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 00:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 00:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 01:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 01:40)




----------



## Bairro meteorológico (31 Dez 2019 às 10:10)

Bem não tenho palavras para isto, simplesmente surreal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 10:13)




----------



## Agreste (31 Dez 2019 às 11:10)

em princípio mais 2 vagas de calor intenso até meio de janeiro...

só a atividade tropical pode perturbar a posição atual das massas de ar... até lá vão continuar a fritar.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2019 às 11:35)

Verão é altura de monção no norte e seca no sul. 

Ciclones afetam norte, noroeste e nordeste. 












Com sorte, o anticiclone dá uma pausa daqui a alguns dias.











Se tiverem azar, dentro de pouco tempo aparece uma destas:


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 12:08)




----------



## Agreste (31 Dez 2019 às 13:13)

a tasmania ter ar tropical faz lembrar a noite tropical a 1000km a norte de moscovo durante a vaga de incêndios no verão que eles tiveram.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 16:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

Five missing, two dead as nation burns
By AAP17:55
Fire crews battling hundreds of blazes are facing another tough day across Australia as burnt out communities begin counting their losses.

Five people are missing, two more are dead and thousands are cut off in remote communities as out-of-control bushfires savage NSW and Victoria.

NSW Fire Commissioner Shane Fitzsimmons says it's "one of the worst, if not the worst fire seasons" his state has faced.

"We are absolutely stretched ... we have fires burning from the Queensland border all the way down to the Victorian border across the Great Dividing Range," he said.

His dire warning comes as an overnight southerly wind change brings "tricky" conditions to the north of the state today.

"It will be cooler but they're strong and gusty south to southwesterly winds that will lead to a change in the direction the fires are moving," meteorologist Dean Narramore told AAP.

"It'll expand the fire area, so you're going to have new challenges, new problems and new areas impacted.

"They're going to cause tricky fire conditions, particularly for those really large fires around Sydney."

Mr Narramore said some blazes are so large, firefighters are likely to be battling different weather conditions in the eastern and western perimeters of the fires.

"It's just unbelievable," he said.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 18:31)

*Nunca nunca vi nada assim! *


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 18:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Nunca nunca vi nada assim! *


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 18:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 21:16)

*Small town gutted overnight*
By Olivana Smith-Lathouris21:09
The small town of Clifton Springs in East Gippsland, Victoria, has been devastated overnight with residents now returning to check on their homes.

As it currently stands, 43 homes have been destroyed however authorities fear this number could rise as assessment crews continue to survey the damage.

9News reporter Sam Cucchiara is in Clifton and told Today locals are heartbroken by the loss in their small community.






"Many of them broke down in tears. They could only bear to be here for a few minutes before getting back in the car and leaving these areas," he said.

The Clifton Creek Primary School has also been burnt to the ground.

"Not much has been left of this place. The art rooms, the two classrooms, the multi-purpose room and admin area have all been destroyed in this fierce blaze," said Cucchiara.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 21:41)




----------

